# 과음하다



## Hyperpolyglot

I know 과음하다 means drink too much, overdrinking, does it always refer to alcohol? If you drink too much water or sosa, can you use 과음하다?


----------



## mink-shin

Always refers to alcohol.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

mink-shin said:


> Always refers to alcohol.


Thanks for the reply, Korean section of this forum isn't very active and you seem to be the most active and helpful, thanks.


----------

